# Comment mettre à jour un iPod Touch (1ère génération)?



## simon-s (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir s'il y a (toujours) moyen de mettre à jour
un iPod Touche 1 génération (que ce soit vers la v2 ou la 3 je
ne sais pas)?

Merci.


----------



## simon-s (3 Août 2010)

Pour ceux qui chercheraient comme moi, j'ai trouvé ceci

http://ipodtouchtricks.net/ipod-touch-firmware/how-to-update-ipod-touch-1g2g-to-os-311/

après installation (j'étais toujours sur le firmware 1.5), bien arrivé au firmware 3. Là, iTunes demande si je veux passer à la mise à jour du firmware 3 et tout a l'air de rouler. Enfin accès aux apps etc..


----------

